# مساعدة لو فى حد شغال فى السعودية



## ramy_ellord (10 يناير 2011)

انا مهندس اتصالات و بقالى سنتين شغال technical support فى شركة تى اى داتا
كان على امل اتنقل بعد سنة لمجال تخصصى فى الشركة بس محصلش نصيب لغاية دلوقتى
المهم انا جالى عرض فى السعودية اشتغل فى شركة بن لادن
3500 اساسى و 800 بدل سكن و 200 بدل مواصلات يعنى 4507 بالظبط
و هشتغل فى مجال تخصصى كمهندس اتصالات و صوت و احتمال ابقى فى مكة
افيدونى افادكم الله لانى بصراحة عايز عشان اشتغل فى تخصصى و اخد خبرة تفدنى طبعا لانى هنا بقالى سنتين مش استفد باى حاجة غير انى خد كورس CCNA و بردة منتقلتش
اللى فى السعودية او فى مكة ممكن يفدنى اكيد


----------



## mostafammy (10 يناير 2011)

الراتب قليل وبدل السكن قليل لان المفروض بدل السكن 3 شهور من الراتب وحتت بدل الموصلات دى قليله جدا لانه هنا اقل شىء تنقلات شهريا من 750 الى 1000 ريال وعلشان تلاقى شقه فى الرياض انت وزميلاك يعنى شقه تاخد 4 افراد اقل شىء 15 الف ريال سنويا وراتبك قليل يعنى المفروض اقل حاجه ليك لو انت خبرتك سنتين 5 الاف ريال صافى بدون البدلات لان هنا المعيشه نار


----------



## basha_9 (17 يناير 2011)

انا من رأيي توكل ع الله وساااااااافر عشان هنا ف مصر الحياه بقت صعبه اوي 

ياريت تحكيلنا انت قدمت ازاي تبع شركه ايه والتفاصيل مكتب هنا اسمه وكده ؟ 

ما تنساش تصلي طبعا صلاة استخاره وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير


----------



## mahmoud awd (17 يناير 2011)

هما قالولك هتشتغل اية بالظبط وانا اقولك .... اكيد مكة طبعا
بس اية بالظبط الوظيفة شبكات او اوبتيكال او الكترونكس او انتنة او موبيل ولا اية


----------



## محمود غلاب النوبي (17 يناير 2011)

لم تذكر هل أنت متزوج ام اعزب لأن الموضوع يفرق .. لو بحالك سافر . وتستطيع مع الوقت تعرف السعوديه اكثر 

وبعدها يمكنك اختيار شركه ذات راتب أعلي . ستجد فرص كثير هنا وتخصصك مطلوب .


----------



## OUFASOUFA (19 يناير 2011)

twakal ala allah


----------

